# Jacksonville, Florida OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Jacksonville, Florida — A Jacksonville police officer shot and wounded a man armed with a large butcher knife, after a witness said minutes earlier Saturday morning had threatened to rob and stab someone because he needed money. John Robert Ritter Jr., 39, was hospitalized in stable condition following the shooting about 9:11 a.m. near Northside Grocery at Trout River Boulevard and Lem Turner Road, T.K. Waters. Officers say, Ritter tried to commit the robbery, would not put down the knife and ran away from police. Officer Tim J. Davis, an 11-year Sheriff’s Office veteran, chased after him and tried to taze him but was not successful. One shot was then fired by the officer, hitting Ritter. There were no injuries to the officer, and the suspect has been transported to a local hospital in stable condition. Ritter, was charged with one count of aggravated assault on a law enforcement officer and one count of burglary, according to police.


----------

